# Amano On YouTube



## Nelumbo74 (May 2, 2008)




----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

cool find! If it's ok with you I embedded the videos in your original post....


----------



## Nelumbo74 (May 2, 2008)

hooha said:


> cool find! If it's ok with you I embedded the videos in your original post....


Fine with me.


----------



## DarrylR (Dec 5, 2007)

Where is this at?


----------

